# قياس كثافة العظام Bone mineral densitometry



## ابو ايه (3 يونيو 2013)

قياس كثافة العظام Bone mineral densitometry



تطور علم الأشعة والتصوير الطبي تطورا كبيرا خلال السنوات الأخيرة ، بظهور تقنيات جديدة ، منها تقنية قياس كثافة العظام ( الهشاشة) ، التي تستخدم للكشف عن قياس الكثافة المعدنية للعظام bone mineral density BMD (هشاشة العظام) ، وصلابة وكتلة العظام ، وإمكانية حدوث كسور .

هذه التقنية هامة ومفيدة للمختصيين وللعامة ، لأن موضوع هشاشة العظام أصبح من المواضيع الهامة للسيدات فوق سن 40 ولكبار السن من الجنسين ، وتزداد الحاجة إليها كل يوم ، وأصبحت الأشعة تلعب دورا مهما في تشخيص هذا المرض ، حيث تطورت تقنية قياس كثافة العظام المبنية على أشعة إكس x-ray ولكن لم تكتسب الانتشار إلا حديثاً . 

يتم قياس كثافة العظام في وقت قليل جدا ، مستخدمين جرعة ضئيلة من الأشعة بسرعة ودقة ، وذلك للتشخيص المبكر ومتابعة مرضى هشاشة العظام Osteoporosis . 

تحضير المريض preparation of patient :
يجب أن تكون الملابس قطنية وخالية من أي مواد معدنية أو بلاستيكية ذات كثافة عالية ، أو أي مواد تضيف كثافة للفحص خصوصاً في منطقة الفحص ، ولا يتطلب هذا الفحص الصيام ، ولكن يجب ألا يأخذ كَالْسيُوم calcium إضافي على الأقل لمدة 24 ساعة قبل الفحص . 
ولا يجب عمل الفحص في الحالات التالية :
- للمرضى الذين سبق لهم عمل فحص طب نووي حديث ولم تنتهي فترة عمر النصف للمادة المشعة المستعملة حتى لا يحدث سوء تفسير لطاقة الأشعة المتولدة على الكواشف من مصدر الأشعة .
- للمرضى الذين سبق لهم عمل فحوص أشعة حديثة يتاول فيها باريوم أو صبغة فإنه ينتظر لمدة أسبوع ، حتى لا تؤثر على حساب الكثافة ، ويعمل الفحص بعد خلو المنطقة المفحوصة من أي أثر لهذه المواد .
- في حالة وجود أجهزة تعويضية أو غرس أشياء معدنية تحت الجلد والنتيجة زيادة في حساب الكثافة
وللكشف عن مرض الهشاشة Osteoporosis 
ولأن مرض هشاشة العظام كان مثارا لكثير من الأبحاث ، فقد ظهرت أجهزة عديدة تتضمن تقنيات مختلفة كلها تهدف لقياس أهم المؤشرات لكفاءة العظم الإسفنجي وهي :
- المحتوى المعدني (الكلسي ) للعظم BMC Bone mineral content
- الكثافة المعدنية ( الكلسية ) للعظمBone mineral density BMD 
حيث يمكن تشخيص الهشاشة بوجود كسر في العظام خصوصا كبار السن خاصة النساء ولكن في حالة عدم وجود كسر في العظام فيمكن تشخيصه بقياس الكثافة المعدنية للعظام BMD حيث تدل على مدى صلابة وكتلة العظام وإمكانية حدوث كسور بواسطة طرق قياس الكثافة العديدة .

طرق قياس كثافة العظام Methods of bone-density measurement
1- باستخدام التصوير المقطعي بالكمبيوتر لقياس كثافة العظام 
BMD) Bone mineral densitometry (CT - 
تقنية قياس كثافة العظام بالتصوير المقطعي الكمي بالكمبيوتر Quantitative Computed tomographic bone densitometry QCT ، وذلك عن طريق عمل مسح في المنطقة الإسفنجية لعظام الفقرات القطنية وقياس الفقرات فقرة فقرة .

2- قياس كثافة العظام bone densitometry باستخدام الموجات الصوتية US
لقياس مقدار التوهين attenuation وقياس الكثافة المعدنية للعظام كمياً في الأجزاء الطرفية من الجسم عن طريق عظمة الكعب calcaneum. 

3- تقنية قياس امتصاص الأشعة ثنائي الطاقة 
absorptiometry DEXA Dual energy x-ray
هذه التقنية هي الأكثر استخداماً باستخدام قياس معامل امتصاص الأشعة ثنائي الطاقة لقياس كثافة العظام Bone ، حيث نستخدم جرعة بسيطة من الأشعة لقياس كثافة العظام bone densitometry ، وتستخدم تقنية (دكسا (DEXA كمصدر لإنتاج أشعة إكس بطاقتين مختلفتين ، ولذلك فإن الشعاع ذو الطاقة المنخفضة يقاس أو يقيم بكاشف ذو بلورة أيوديد الصوديوم رفيعة بينما الشعاع ذو الطاقة العالية يقاس بكاشف ذو بلورة أيوديد الصوديوم سميكة ، كذلك يتم القياس والتفريق أو الفصل بين العظام والأنسجة عن طريق اختلاف في درجة التباين بين الطاقتين المنخفضة والمرتفعة الإشعاعية وبهذا يمكن حساب نسبة كثافة العظام بسهولة ، في هذه الأجهزة أصبح الكمبيوتر جزء أساسي منها ، مما مكننا من استخدام مزايا الكمبيوتر المتعددة ، ويوجد من هذه الأجهزة نوع نقالي لسهولة تحركة خارج قسم الأشعة .

وفي هذه التقنية نصور :
- مسح قياس كثافة العظام للفقرات القطنية lumbar spine scan ، ويتم المسح من الفقرة القطنية الثانية حتى الرابعة ، لأن منطقة العمود الفقري أكثر العظام عرضة للإصابة بهشاشة العظام ، كما يحدث تحدب للعمود الفقرى. 
- مسح مفصل الفخذ ( الفخذ القريب ) hip scan (proximal femur) 
لأن منطقة عنق الفخذ عرضة للإصابة بالكسور . 
- مسح الساعد forearm scan حيث يحدث بها كسر في النهاية السفلية للكعبرة ) radius كَسْر كوليس(Colles' fracture .
- مسح الجسم كله whole body scan (يتم مسح الجسم كله بحيث يبدأ من رأس المريض حتى يتم مسح القدمين ، ويجب مراعاة عدم حركة المريض خلال المسح . 

في هذه الطريقة لاتتغلغل الأشعة في الأنسجة مثل الأشعة السينية العادية وجرعة الإشعاع صغيرة جداً ، هذا الفحص لا يتطلب حقن صبغات ، كما يجرى للأطفال ولكن لا يجرى للحوامل بالرغم جرعة الأشعة الصغيرة .

وتعتبر تقنية دكسا DEXA المعتمدة على قياس معامل امتصاص أشعة اكس ثنائي الطاقة هي الأكثر أهمية ، وهي ظهرت بين عام 1960 وعام 1970 ولكن لم تكتسب الانتشار إلا في عام 1987 حيث كان أول جهاز متاح تجاريا لقياس كثافة العظام , وبعد ذلك لقي مرض هشاشة العظام اهتماما ملحوظا نظرا للتكلفة الكبيرة الناتجة عن مضاعفاته وأهمها كسور عنق الفخذ neck of femur ، والعمود الفقري 
vertebral column ، ومفصل الرسغ wrist joint . كذلك التقدم الكبير في أجهزة كثافة العظام وفي صناعة الدواء حيث يساعد ذلك على الاكتشاف المبكر للمرض والعمل على الوقاية منه .

في هذه التقنبة ستبين نتيجة الفحص من خلال نوعين من الأَحْراز scores :
منحنى T score: في هذا المنحنى الأرقام تبين كمية العظام في مُقارِنة للبَالِغ لنفس الجِنْس مع ذِرْوَة كتلة العظم ، المنحنى فوق 1 يعتبر طبيعي . وبين 1- 2.5 يصنف بقِلَّةُ العَظْم osteopenia المرحلة الأولى لفقد العظم ، والمنحنى تحت 2.5 يصنف بتَخَلْخُل هشاشة العَظْم osteoporosis . 
منحنى Z score : في هذه المنحنى الأرقام توضح كمية العظم الموجودة مع المقارنة بالأفراد الآخرين في نفس مجموع العمر والجنس والحجم .
هذه النتائج تساعد الدكتور لتحدد مخاطر كسور العظام bone fractures ، وكثافة العظم المنخفضة .

ما هو مرض هشاشة العظام What is osteoporosis 
يعرف مرض هشاشة العظام بأنه الضعف الهيكلي الناشئ عن اختلال عملية إعادة البناء ، والتي تحدث بطريقة تلقائية وطبيعية في العظم الإسفنجي cancellous bone والموجود في أغلب العظام ، وهو نوع من الأمراض التي تنقص فيها كثافة العظام عن المعدل الطبيعي حيث تقل مكونات العظام من أملاح الكالسيوم وكذلك ألياف الكوجالين collagen ، فتقل كمية العظم وتصبح هشة وسهلة الكسر عند التعرض للكدمات أو عند التعرض لحوادث بسيطة وهو يصيب خمس سيدات مقابل كل رجل .

يتكون الهيكل العظمي ككل من حوالي 80% عظم قشري ومدمج Cortical and compact bone ، 20 % عظم حويجزي وإسفنجي Trabecular and cancellous bone , حيث يتعرض الهيكل العظمي لعمليات بناء وهدم مستمرة على مدى العمر وهما عملتين متوازيتين .
وتقوم بالعملية الأولى نوعية خاصة من الخلايا العظمية وهي الخلايا البناءة للعظام Osteoblast ، وهي خلايا وحيدة النواة تعمل على إعادة بناء الخلايا العظمية وبالتالي تملأ التجاويف التي أحدثتها الخلايا الهدامة . 
وبالنسبة للعملية الثانية (عملية الهدم ) خلايا مهمتها تحلل أو تآكل المواد المكونة للعظام Osteoclast وهي خلايا متعددة النواة تعمل على تآكل الخلايا العظمية بواسطة إفراز الإنزيمات والأحماض التي تحدث تجاويف في الأنسجة العظمية حيث تنشأ هشاشة العظام نتيجة ضعفها ويصبح من السهل التعرض للكسور . ومع التقدم في العمر فإن عمليات الهدم تتفوق دائما على عمليات البناء ، وبالنسبة للأطفال يتم تجديد واستبدال جميع أنسجة الهيكل العظمي كل سنتين ، وفي مرحلة البلوغ تحدث عمليات الإحلال والتجديد في العظام للنسيج العظمي بشكل كامل كل عشر سنوات وكلما تقدم الإنسان في العمر انخفضت سرعة بناء النسيج العظمي مع بقاء عوامل الهدم كما هي ، وفي النساء يظل هرمون الأنوثة يسهم في بناء العظام حتى تنقطع الدورة الشهرية ويتوقف إفراز الهرمون . ومن هنا تبدأ عملية تآكل خلايا النسيج العظمي بشكل سريع وباستمرار هذا التآكل يحدث خلل وعدم توازن بين البناء والهدم ويستمر ترقرق جدار العظام وهشاشة النسيج حيث تتزايد قابليتها للكسور ولا تتحمل أي إجهاد .

ويرجع تأخر سن الرجال للإصابة بهذا المرض إلى استمرار إفراز هرمون الأندرون Androgen المسئول عن صيانة العظام . وقد ينخفض إفراز هذا الهرمون مع التقدم في العمر ويرتفع معدل الهدم إلى ستة أضعاف البناء . 
إن الكالسيوم هو المصدر الأساسي للعظام وبذلك يتولى كالسيوم الدم جميع الاتصالات والإشارات العصبية في الجسم وبالتالي مسئول عن انقباض وانبساط عضلات الجسم بما فيها عضلة القلب وإذا اختلت هذه النسبة يختل الجسم كله . 

أعراض وعلامات مرض الهشاشة 
Symptoms and signs of osteoporosis
هشاشة العظام osteoporosis مرض صامت يصاب به المريض بدون أي أعراض 
أو علامات جديرة بالملاحظة وفي بعض الأحيان تظهر الأعراض التالية :
- آلام حادة متكررة في العظام وخاصة في الفقرات القطنية والظهرية , وتقلص عضلي عند القيام بأي مجهود .
- حدوث كسور بالعظام مع الإصابات البسيطة وخاصة في عظم عنق مفصل الفخذ والرسغ والعمود الفقري 
- حدوث انحناء الجزء الأعلى في العمود الفقري مع تقدم العمر نتيجة انطواء العمود الفقري وانضغاط الفقرات. ونقص تدريجي في طول قامة المريض وإستدارة الأكتاف وتساقط سريع بالأسنان .

العوامل المهيئة لمرض هشاشة العظام factors Predisposing 
توجد عوامل أساسية تمثل 80 % من الإصابة بالهشاشة وهي :
- تقدم السن Senile osteoporosis وهو يصيب كلا الجنسين في نهاية الستينات حيث يقل عدد الخلايا البانية للعظم وكذلك تقل فاعليتها وعادة تحدث كسور في عظم مفصل الفخذ بعد سن السبعين .
- انقطـاع الدورة الشـهرية osteoporosis menopausal Post 
ونقص هرمون الايستروجين Estrogen عند السيدات حيث يزيد من فقدان العظم وهيئته وكذلك صلابة العظام مما يسبب حدوث كسور في الفقرات .

وتوجد عوامل ثانوية مثل :
- عدم التعرض لضوء الشمس وقلة الحركة وعدم الاهتمام بمزاولة الرياضة . 
- نقص الكالسيوم Calcium في الوجبات اليومية ، والاضطراب في توازن الكالسيوم حيث يرجع أسبابه لاستعمال بعض الأدوية لفترات طويلة للحالات التي تتطلب العلاج بالكورتيزون ومشتقاته , وأدوية الصرع وهرمونات الغدة الدرقية . 
العلاج الكيميائي Chemotherapy لمرضى الأورام ، والإصابة بأمراض أخرى مثل مرض سرطان الدم ومرض السكر ومرض التهاب المفاصل ووجود اضطرابات في الغدة الدرقية .
- السيدات صغيرات السن اللذين أجريت لهن عملية استئصال المبايض وحدث لهم هبوط في الوظائف .
- الرقاد الطويل بعد الجراحات الكبرى والكسور .
- التدخين وتناول الكحوليات .
وتعتبر السيدات أكثر عرضة لمرض هشاشة العظام ، لأن كثافة العظام في سن البلوغ عند السيدات أقل بـ 10% -25% عن مثيلاتها لدى الرجال ، علاوة على مرور السيدات بمرحلة انقطاع الدورة الشهرية .

أهمية الفحص Importance of examination
1- قياس كثافة الكالسيوم في العظام measuring the calcium in bones في مختلف أجزاء الجسم كما يمكن قياس كثافة العظام في الجسم حتى يمكن الوقاية وتجنب حدوث الكسور .
2- قياس مستوى الكالسيوم بعظام مرضى الأورام لمتابعة مرضى العلاج الكيماوي .
3- متابعة نسب الهشاشة لتحديد مدى استجابة المرضي الذين يتناولون جرعات كالسيوم علاجية .
4- تحليل كثافة العظام حول مفصل الفخذ الصناعي لتحديد مدى التحام العظام بالمفصل الصناعي وبالتالي التنبؤ بنجاح العملية .
5- قياس نسبة الدهون إلى العضلات مما يساعد على تتبع مدى نجاح الرجيم الغذائي للشخص وكذلك القياسات الخاصة بالطب الرياضي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 يونيو 2013)

تسلم اخي ابو اية وما قصرت .
الحقيقة اشتقنا اليك ونتطلع المزيد من مواضيعك الرائعة.

تقبل فائق التقدير والاحترام .

البغدادي


----------



## ابو ايه (25 يوليو 2013)

شكرا استاذ محمود على كلماتك الرائعه وتقبل مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## محمدالقبالي (25 يوليو 2013)

مشكور على الموضوع 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## *mohamed* (27 يونيو 2016)

هذا الموقع يتحدث عن العظام 
http://paininbones.com


----------

